

How do you host your startup web app? - nreece

This is a general survey.<p>What type of a hosting environment do you use/prefer for your startup web application, regardless of the OS, web server or technologies used?<p>Choices are:<p>1. Shared (100+ sites per server)<p>2. Semi-dedicated (10-50 sites per server, but resources are shared)<p>3. Virtual Private Server (VPS)<p>4. Dedicated<p>5. A custom solution (eg: clustered). Please mention below.
======
rchambers
My preference is either Dedicated or Custom Solution. When you're in the early
phase VPS should do just fine for an affordable price. You can always upgrade
with your provider and once the funding comes in move to a custom solution.
Keep things in mind like how much access is needed to the server for custom
application installation.

------
noel2
Good question...

VPS to start with maybe and then upgrade to a dedicated box. It all depends on
the nature of the web app actually. Clustered arch provides better redundancy
and scalability for high-performance apps. Normally a VPS or a dedicated box
should suffice.

